

Unmanaging change - working faster at Yammer by getting smaller and letting go - drewdil
https://medium.com/product-man/fcfde2bfd0a4

======
trancos
awesome read! If you're thinking about how to structure your teams and/or
engineering efforts, this'll give you a good insight. You can complement it
with the spotify's article about their approach to agile development to get
more context about what Drew is talking about.

